# Nickel Plating



## jaybiz32 (Jan 6, 2008)

anyone know of a good source for single light nickel plating for mag's.


----------



## thom (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## souptree (Feb 13, 2008)

will does nickel plating runs sometimes.


----------



## fxstsb (Feb 13, 2008)

If you are trying to plate aluminum the process gets a little more difficult. A simple plating with steel is a battery and nickel chloride.
Plating equipment for jewelers is available from "Rio Grande"


----------

